# Vinyl siding that won't stay in place.



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Vinyl sidin that won't stay in place.*

The snap lock punch should work, some times you have to put a spacer of some kind behind the side so the punch lock grab the J trim. And when nothing else work worked I got some 1/2"x #6 SS screws and put two up thru the bottom of the sheet into the lock. I just made sure both screws were in the same two pieces of siding and hoped they would expand together. And that worked.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Vinyl sidin that won't stay in place.*

I install utility trim also known as under sill trim up inside of the J upside down and use the snap lock holes.
No way is it ever coming unlocked again without a zipper tool.
One simple tip, do not slide the snap all the way to the stop, I punch the hole about 1/4 from the edge, that way I know it will snap in place.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Yes, I used the snap lock punch (didn't know that's what they called it!) everywhere. Around here you have to be careful not to punch the whole tab out when it's cold and the vinyl becomes brittle, but that probably won't be an issue for you.

I almost always go right to the stop on the punch, but sometimes things don't line up perfectly and you need that extra 1/8" by not pushing the punch quite all the way.

I haven't used J-channel at the top very often, if at all. Usually the under-sill trim gives a pretty clean appearance. But if I did, I'd also add the under-sill inside it, so the top piece can be punched and locked in.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

maddog1 said:


> I have about three or four sections of siding that will not stay locked in place. The siding is the last pieces that go into the channel at the top where the wall meets the overhang.
> 
> Thanks!



Most all the answers already posted but you need to study the replies. Make sure you know the difference between a sill strip, which should be used on long straight horizontal runs of the last piece of siding


and


A j-channel which is used on gable ends and sometimes incorrectly used without a sill strip installed inside the j on long horizontal runs. There is no punch that will hold siding inside an incorrectly installed J-channel. Adding a piece of sill is always possible.


On gable ends on warm day it often necessary to install a couple of small trim nails though the siding inside the j-channel on the last piece. This is done using a siding nail set and bending the j to get the nail set into place. Face nailing is an uglier option.


----------

